

Hacker News "Compromised?" - joelmaat

For 2-3 years now I've noticed that the submissions and top articles on Hacker News are really strange. The titles of each submission seem especially odd and depressing. Has someone been trolling Hacker News?
======
unimpressive
Can you give an example?

------
RRRA
Please define trolling! ;)

------
joelmaat
Yea, an example.

